# A good marinade for venision?



## Deer Meat (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi all,

    I am in the market for a venison marinade, either store bought or homemade. My other post in the wild game forum explains how I will be smoking a whitetail hind quarter.

*Thanks*


----------



## mossymo (Jun 13, 2007)

DEER MEAT
The best suggestion I can give you is pending the thickness of the venison, soak the venison in milk overnight first. Then follow through after that with your other marinading plans. You will end up with much more temder and non-gamey tasting product. If in doubt, try it both with and without milk.


----------



## goat (Jun 14, 2007)

I usually soak my cutlets in buttermilk for a couple of hours prior to breading and frying.  I have also soaked them in jalapeno juice or vinegar or lemon juice or beer.  I really think most of this is just to make me feel better.

I don't feel the need to marinate a hind quarter, however I do feel that it is necessary to wrap it in bacon after you season it, to keep the venison moist.  I think if you will do that and perhaps wrap it in foil when it reaches 160, you will have a lot of friends come supper time.  When you wrap the hind quarter you can add some onion slices, lemon slices, garlic cloves, etc.


----------

